# Puppy



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

This is my mom's dog (I'm sitting tonight).
She's getting so old... poor baby. We bought stairs for her a year ago so she could get up on mom's bed. 

Trina is an English Springer Spaniel - I grew up with springers. She is named after a Power Ranger - she's a rescue dog, we didn't name her. We were too old to name our dogs after Power Rangers, I'm afraid. 

Sweet girl. She is upset tonight without her mom and didn't eat her dinner.


----------



## bwester (Jun 12, 2006)

I like sringer spaniels, so much better than cockers


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

bwester said:


> I like sringer spaniels, so much better than cockers



Me too! 
We had English cockers as neighbors (they didn't own the house though) and they were SO yippy, and the other type, we sat for one once and he bit my dad who had to go to the hospital. Unfortunatley, all the spaniels have been a bit overbread and at least back in the 80's many were kind of nippy like that. 

My mom is looking at a King Charles for her next - smaller dog. 

Trina, and our last rescue Abby, were both abused before they came to us and have their issues. Trina is EXTREMELY attached to my mom and this is the second night we've had no MOM in three nights and she is NOT a happy puppy. Last night she actually growled at me when I tried to take her out (away from MOM) which she has never done before. Poor dear.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 12, 2006)

Bacon. No dog on earth can resist bacon. It's science.


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Bacon. No dog on earth can resist bacon. It's science.



I already ate the bacon. I cannot resist it either.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 13, 2006)

Beautiful dog


----------



## bench72 (Jun 13, 2006)

Awww... such a cute puppy!!!!

There are so many mean people out there that just don't know how to treat dogs.. i mean, there are just too many battered babies... sheesh, if they don't want them then they shouldn't get em... they're not just for xmas, they're for life!

(sorry bout the rant)


----------

